
The new way to bank your business - Hufsy
http://www.hufsy.com/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=website&utm_campaign=HackerNews
======
Hufsy
Hi everyone,

Hufsy here:) a FinTech start-up based in Copenhagen. We're trying to change
how business approach/handle their finances.

What do we actual do and believe in ? Hufsy believes online bank systems for
businesses are outdated. Therefore, we are reinventing how businesses handle
money and do banking: get an instant overview of financial health, accept and
make payments, analyze them and report taxes. All in one system.

We are still working on our BetaVersion and we'd love to hear as much input
from you guys as possible.

If you're interested in changing the world as we do, take a look and let us
know what you think:
[http://www.hufsy.com/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=websi...](http://www.hufsy.com/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=website&utm_campaign=HackerNews)

-Hufsy

